

Fake EFF site serving espionage malware was likely active for 3+ weeks - suprgeek
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/08/fake-eff-site-serving-espionage-malware-was-likely-active-for-3-weeks/

======
jchrisa
The EFF blog post was also posted to HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10133669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10133669)

